# Pneumatic Headless Horseman



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

This was a project I did some work on last year, but decided it would take too long to finish. I didn't get back about working on it till the end of September, but I did get it done for this Halloween.

Bringing one of the classic halloween icons to life in my yard was a fun project.

This page has several of the build progress photos http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/horseman.html

This page has a video of it in action and some "in the yard pics" http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/horseman2.html


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

An absolutely amazing prop, and beautifully engineered. I'm in awe!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That is kick ass!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow Thats 2 Cool


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I've been waiting to see this finished.

All I can say is

*Oh

My

God!!!!!!!!!*

That's just amazing...


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh oh oh....Daddy...i want a pony...just...like...that...one


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

wow! Great movement!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Fantastic prop bourno. I love it.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow nice work bourno! I love the use of the box pushers, and the fiberglass work!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job wes. YOu continue to amaze me man.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Kellie, since you have been waiting so patiently, you can stop over and run the remote for it 

DarkShadows, yeah I stocked up on those box pushers when surplus center had them in stock. Glad I did then, as I about used them all up and really saved a lot of money as I have 11 solenoids and 12 air cylinders (had to add a second one to help on the rearing action)

Mel, wait till next year's prop  Nah, just kidding, I think this one just about did me in and think I may have to revert back to a couple static props for a bit, lol.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Wes; Too say the least, THAT is flat-out AMAZING! Too cool! I don't know how many progress pictures you took, but I for one would love to see how it all went together. Great work!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

WOW! Just WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

That is so chuffing good! Well done you!
I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

ooooh!

ahhhhhh!

super. super. just super!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Terrific! And I thought your crawling zombie was impressive!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

Niiiiiiiiiiiice.  That's awesome.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW...Great prop...wish I could see the video better


----------



## Mooch (Oct 29, 2005)

Bourno,
That is fantastic!!! Wish I lived close enough to see it in person. I guess that one might be a little big to bring to Peanut's BQ.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy crap! I never would have expected the horse to rear up. Very cool.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Mooch, I would love to bring it along to IronStock next summer. But would need a suburban to do that, which I don't have.

Brad, I have a collection of pics of the different stages when I was building it. After Halloween, I planned on putting together some pages that described and showed more photos of the construction. That is the plan so far....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You would be the talk of IS for sure, b!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, man! That's great! Love it, want it, need it! 

Are those cows I hear in the background or just the wrong soundtrack? 

Really impressive Bourno!!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

yes, real live cows, lol

We live in a suburb and it is pasture ground just to the south of us.

I got lots of compliments on the big night (I recorded some horse sounds and rider voice the night before), but the kids were more fascinated with one of my other props, the radio controlled crawling zombie.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Gee, I wonder why! LOL BTW, where's the how to on your crawling zombie?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Gee, I wonder why! LOL BTW, where's the how to on your crawling zombie?


http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/crawler.html


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

It isn't a detailed how-to, but if you are into RC cars, you would be able to figure it out.

The original inspiration came from Dave's http://photobucket.com/albums/v630/DaveNTracy/Crawling Skeleton/

I thought it just needed to be radio controlled with two faster motors. I could add a generic parts list to the crawler page if need be.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Need be! heh I know nothing about remote cars.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Man I'm glad this was revisited, that is an incredible and very ambitious prop.
That is absolutely breathtaking. The Headless horseman is one of my all time favorite characters and that is awesome.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I love ALL of Bourno's work. I Love that prop!! He is the one that got me to Hauntforum. 

Thank you Bourno... ANd GO Bot's!! Ummm have you been "Bot Wrestling" lately?? I remember you were backing off when you child was born(oh).


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

You are most welcome and thanks. And haven't done the fighting bot stuff in several years. (nice pun added there  )

The horse and horseman are still running strong at my house around Halloween.


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

wonderful, love this guy


----------

